# Obama uses executive order in sweeping takeover of nation's climate change policies



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama uses executive order in sweeping takeover of nation's climate change policies*

By Perry Chiaramonte
Published November 01, 2013
FoxNews.com
Facebook8483Twitter1332LinkedIn5

Satellite image from October 2012 of superstorm Sandy on the eastern seaboard. Many say the monster storm was a result of climate change while skeptics say that weather patterns give no real indication of changes in the climate.NOAA

ADVERTISEMENT

Through the stroke of a pen, President Obama on Friday used his executive powers to elevate and take control of climate change policies in an attempt to streamline sustainability initiatives - and potentially skirt legislative oversight and push a federal agenda on states.

The executive order establishes a task force of state and local officials to advise the administration on how to respond to severe storms, wildfires, droughts and other potential impacts of climate change. The task force includes governors of seven states - all Democrats - and the Republican governor of Guam, a U.S. territory. Fourteen mayors and two other local leaders also will serve on the task force.
All but three of those appointed are Democrats. The task force will look at federal money spent on roads, bridges, flood control and other projects. It ultimately will recommend how structures can be made more resilient to the effects of climate change, such as rising sea levels and warming temperatures.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-climate-change-task-force/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Just few weeks ago their was a credible report that was aceppted by the group that shared the Nobel POS Prize admitting their hasnt been any man made global warmng in 15 years, hes trying to giv the EPA even more power to exact his 'socail justice".
http://dailycaller.com/2013/09/27/u-n-climate-report-glosses-over-15-years-without-global-warming/


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Just few weeks ago their was a credible report that was aceppted by the group that shared the Nobel POS Prize admitting their hasnt been any man made global warmng in 15 years, hes trying to giv the EPA even more power to exact his 'socail justice".
> http://dailycaller.com/2013/09/27/u-n-climate-report-glosses-over-15-years-without-global-warming/


Look at the greatest industrial boom in the US (and world) during and after WWII with zero concern for the environment, plus the tightening down of emission regulations when with catalytic converters being required in 1975.










I forget the exact data, but more toxic emissions were released by the Mount Pinatubo eruption than something like thirty years of human impact. The human impact of carbon dioxide emissions worldwide is less than 1% of the total.

Is their climate change? Sure. It's caused by the sun and it's a natural cycle. It will get colder again.


----------

